# Understanding Program Mode in X-700



## rishi (Aug 10, 2010)

I have read the manual found on this page. I would like to understand how the function physically works.

My lens is a 50 mm f/1.2 to f/16 MD Rokkor. I set my aperture to f/16, which is the minimum aperture, and set my mode selector in P. Now, I understand that the camera adjusts the shutter speed according to the lighting condition, but I do not understand how the camera adjusts the aperture. The lens is a manual lens and there is no way the camera body can control the aperture on the lens. Even if it does, is there a way of telling which aperture the program has selected? The manual says that the aperture shown in the viewfinder is the minimum aperture and NOT the taking aperture. If that is the case, then what is the taking aperture?

Thanks.
Rishi


----------



## compur (Aug 10, 2010)

rishi said:


> but I do not understand how the camera adjusts the aperture. The lens is a manual lens and there is no way the camera body can control the aperture on the lens.



The camera controls the lens aperture via a lever on the body that 
actuates a lever on the rear of the lens which stops down the lens
when the shutter is released. 



> Even if it does, is there a way of telling which aperture the program has selected? The manual says that the aperture shown in the viewfinder is the minimum aperture and NOT the taking aperture. If that is the case, then what is the taking aperture?
> 
> Thanks.
> Rishi


I don't think the X-700 provides the taking aperture information when in 
Program mode. 

Here is a complete manual:
http://www.cameramanuals.org/minolta_pdf/minolta_x-700.pdf


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 10, 2010)

Sadly, the Minolta X-700 does not provide both the Aperture and Shutter speed info in the viewfinder.
When set to full Program, only the Shutter speed is known.


----------



## rishi (Aug 11, 2010)

> The camera controls the lens aperture via a lever on the body that
> actuates a lever on the rear of the lens which stops down the lens
> when the shutter is released.



I see the lever. But that is used for depth of field preview. It is actuated manually.

When I remove the lens and click in P mode, I do not see any movement in the lever. I guess I have to take it for granted that the camera selects and somehow adjusts the aperture.


----------



## compur (Aug 11, 2010)

rishi said:


> > The camera controls the lens aperture via a lever on the body that
> > actuates a lever on the rear of the lens which stops down the lens
> > when the shutter is released.
> 
> ...



Yes, and it also sets the aperture of the lens during the exposure cycle.



> When I remove the lens and click in P mode, I do not see any movement in the lever. I guess I have to take it for granted that the camera selects and somehow adjusts the aperture.


Leave the lens on and open the back of the camera while holding it up to
a bright scene and fire the shutter.  You should see the lens stop down 
during the exposure cycle. It's the levers on the body and lens that 
cause that.


----------



## cooltouch (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah and set the shutter speed to "B" to see this action even more clearly.


----------

